# Recommendations please: jump saddle for a high-withered horse?



## Primitive Pony (18 March 2014)

As title, wondering if anyone has any thoughts on a jumping saddle for my very high-withered horse? - and one that won't break the bank.... - have just bought a Thorowgood T8 High withered dressage saddle and that fits him very nicely but I don't think they do a highwithered jump saddle? (Budget according to however much I can sell the lovely Ideal Impala Monoflap that came with him but is just too big for both of us!)

Thank you!


----------



## Jane_Lou (19 March 2014)

Kent and masters do a high wither version of there saddles I am sure (we have a high wither K&M dressage saddle) and they are on the same tree as the thorowgood saddles in leather I think?


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Thank you, someone had suggested Kent and Masters, but I couldn't find a high withered jumping saddle by them - I'll certainly look into that one though and enquire with a saddler then as they seem very reasonable in terms of price.


----------



## montanna (19 March 2014)

K&M don't do high wither jump, as the jump saddle is based on the cob tree. They just do a high wither GP (which is incidently what I had on my two very high withered previous horses!).

If you want to spend a bit more, Prestige saddles fitted them really well. The mare had a golden star and the gelding had a Prestige Arezzo and Prestige Meredith fitted to him - the newish fairfax jump also fitted him but I didn't like that so much.


----------



## CambridgeParamour (19 March 2014)

My high withered horse has an Albion K2 jump, but a high-head Albion SLK dressage...


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Thank you both. I haven't looked into Prestige so will explore that one, and I have an Albion K2 jump for my other horse and just love that saddle, hadn't even thought of it to fit - I am talking about proper sharkfin withers...!


----------



## montanna (19 March 2014)

peh1980 said:



			Thank you both. I haven't looked into Prestige so will explore that one, and I have an Albion K2 jump for my other horse and just love that saddle, hadn't even thought of it to fit - I am talking about proper sharkfin withers...!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, my gelding had the highest withers my saddler said he had ever seen! I swore I would never get another one again. Now I have one who is flat as a board and everything slips forward!!!! Sods law!!!!!!!


----------



## paddi22 (19 March 2014)

i've one with crazy high withers too, and the only saddles that fit him were a thorowgood and and albion k2 as well.


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Ok great, nice to know that he's not that abnormal then!! - will look into all of those, thanks.


----------



## khalswitz (19 March 2014)

My VERY high withered TB (also short coupled so VERY hard to fit!!) fits a Saddle Company event saddle really well for a cheaper option (and adjustable width which is handy), and was great in an Albion K2.


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Even better - mine is also quite short in the back and came with an 18" saddle..! - will look at Saddle Company then, too and the K2 is sounding like a good option.


----------



## CeeCee (19 March 2014)

I have a thorowgood T6 jump designed by Robert Whitaker fits my TB with high withers really well have also tried it on my other TB with even higher withers and again good clearance on the withers but too narrow.  I got this after purchasing a high wither thorowgood dressage so similar situation to you. They are hard to find though.


----------



## Captain Bridget (19 March 2014)

I bought an Albion 5000 jump for my TB with a very high wither. I'm in love with it. I don't like the look of the K2 so much as the seat is deeper. Before I had a Saddle Company close contact jump saddle which fitted nicely but my legs were too long for it. I can't seem to sell it now though.


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

'Before I had a Saddle Company close contact jump saddle which fitted nicely but my legs were too long for it. I can't seem to sell it now though.' - how long are your legs...?! (Looking for a saddle...!)

And thanks I'll do some more research into the T6!


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Is the Robert Whitaker T6 a different shape to the normal Thorowgood jumping saddle?


----------



## CeeCee (19 March 2014)

peh1980 said:



			Is the Robert Whitaker T6 a different shape to the normal Thorowgood jumping saddle?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I know of, I believe the only real difference is that is has a square cantle and white stitching but the tree shape should be the same, the fit on my girl is the same as her dressage. You could try contacting Thorowgood and getting a definite answer though, they seem to have a pretty active facebook page if you're on there.


----------



## Primitive Pony (19 March 2014)

Will do, thank you!


----------



## wench (19 March 2014)

I have a T4 high wither gp, and an Albion Kontact jump saddle!


----------



## Captain Bridget (19 March 2014)

peh1980 said:



			'Before I had a Saddle Company close contact jump saddle which fitted nicely but my legs were too long for it. I can't seem to sell it now though.' - how long are your legs...?! (Looking for a saddle...!)

And thanks I'll do some more research into the T6!
		
Click to expand...

It's a 17" and I'm 5'8 but with long legs hip to knee. My new saddle is 17.5" but at jumping length my knees are still right at the front.


----------



## maccachic (19 March 2014)

Ideal saddle I had one for my high withered boy it was med wide and it was fitted with a merino half pad to get lift without over packing the saddle.


----------



## JoClark (20 March 2014)

The Ideal Impala I think would be ok, mine has a medium wither and there's lots of room. Also a lovely saddle x


----------



## Primitive Pony (20 March 2014)

JoClark said:



			The Ideal Impala I think would be ok, mine has a medium wither and there's lots of room. Also a lovely saddle x
		
Click to expand...

It's an Ideal Impala pro that I have for him now, came with him and now selling it - it is a lovely saddle but it's 18" and too big for me - and him, really - and not quite right for him, even though the panel has been flocked up.


----------



## Primitive Pony (21 March 2014)

Just been reading about WOW saddles - anyone use one for jumping and recommend? I assume they can be adapted for high withers. (I know they aren't cheap!)


----------

